# Tecumseh hsk600-1627s running too rich



## kobaz (Feb 24, 2010)

I got an old mtd snowblower from a friend, it wasn't running when I got it.

I cleaned out the carburetor, there was so much gunk in the jets it's not even funny. After cleaning it out, it seemed to run pretty good, although it was a bit of coaxing to get it to run by itself. It started up on the first pull, but needed constant priming for about 30 seconds and then it took off.

It ran for about 5 minutes and then died. Couldn't start it up again.

I took off the carburetor again and to my surprise the throttle plate was missing. It was jammed up in the intake. and the screw that used to hold it in place was missing. I took it to a small engine shop, they tested the compression and it was at 60psi... They said the engine is shot, get a new one.

I took everything apart and found bits of the screw in the crank case, the piston was shot, but the walls of the cylinder look to be in good condition.

I ordered a new piston and put it in. It now has enough compression to run again. Although I don't have a gauge (I will get one tomorrow), I don't know the pressure.

I made sure everything was on very tight, and checked and rechecked everything. I started it up again and then it quit after another 5 minutes (oh crap, not another screw?). It didn't suck in a screw this time. I can still start it up and it runs... Now it's running very very rich, the once spotless cylinder is now all black, along with the spark plug. I've tried monkeying with the throttle plate and no luck.

So how the heck do you adjust the fuel mix on this engine? There's zero adjustments from what I can tell. The throttle is controlled by a governor, it looks like it's free to move... although when the engine is running I can't see if it's working or not. I did a search in the forums and found someone mentioned that the bolt that holds the float bowl on is an adjustment... but if I loosen it, it just leaks fuel.

Any ideas? I still have more snow to blow!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a link to a service manual that covers your engine. Something in the carburetor is not right. Could be a partially clogged air bleed or vent that is blocked, causing it to run rich. If there is no adjustment screw in the bowl nut, then it's not adjustable. The bowl nut may have been modified by someone and the jet size may be incorrect.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf


----------



## kobaz (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen links to that pdf posted here before. The problem is, is that the domain exists but the web server there is down.

I managed to pull off the pdf from archive.org the other day though.

Clogged vent sounds probable... the machine was sitting for about 3 years with old gas in it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

kobaz said:


> Yeah, I've seen links to that pdf posted here before. The problem is, is that the domain exists but the web server there is down.
> 
> I managed to pull off the pdf from archive.org the other day though.
> 
> Clogged vent sounds probable... the machine was sitting for about 3 years with old gas in it.


The link works for me, I tested it before the post, and I just tested it again.


----------



## kobaz (Feb 24, 2010)

Now it works... it was down for two days.


----------

